# Why you should always wrap your frame



## SoaD009 (Mar 25, 2018)

Bike frame kits should come standard already on the bike from the manufacturer. Nukeproof's new Mega comes with frame protection.


----------



## seinberg (Nov 28, 2020)

Sorry, there's really only two reasons provided. The rest are just things to not be afraid of. Are there reasons other than protection?


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

I wrap mine round trees.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Is that a knolly?


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

I just buy AMS frame protection kits and put them in high wear areas. Modern paints are pretty resilient when they aren't being rubbed by my heels 75 times a minute.


----------



## Jim in Colorado (Dec 22, 2020)

I think clear protective wrap is a smart investment of both time and money. I bought the AMS kit and was extremely disappointed that the down tube protector has their initials printed within the material. My frame has the brand name on the downtube and having “AMS” in the middle was not acceptable. I cut it to eliminate their logo and now it is an inch less coverage and an unnecessary seam. That is really annoying. And the coverage was pretty weak in many areas. Not recommended.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SoaD009 said:


> Bike frame kits should come standard already on the bike from the manufacturer. Nukeproof's new Mega comes with frame protection.


Chainstays always drove me nuts, not so much with clutch derailleurs, but in the old days they'd get banged to hell and back by the chain and I expect a bike to be made and produced, ready to ride, not in need of extra parts that it didn't come with.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I think most companies are good now with covering chain slap areas with soft rubber. 

I agree with the resale value...it adds peace of mind to the potential buyer knowing the frame has had that bit of extra protection. I also found that bikes will have areas that will take the brunt of the impact if you go down. So it's not a bad idea to add protection to those areas. Now with wider axles, those chainstays stick out more. I've added thicker 3M-style stuff to my chainstays near the axle. 

I also found that once RideWrap dries and settles, it hides any imperfections or trapped air bubbles.


----------

